# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Advies gevraagd om afscheiding tegen te gaan

## Guest

soms heb ik zoveel afscheiding&#33;
het is dan net of ongesteld word zoveel komt eruit en als ik dan kijk is het afscheiding, het ruikt ook( soort vislucht.)
ik heb het wellis zo erg gehad dat het net was of ik sex had gehad met een jongen en hij was klaargekomen je kent het wel dat het er dan zo vrolijk uit komt en het rook ook zo.
ik vind het zo erg maar ik weet niet waardoor het komt en hoe ik eraf kom.
ik voel me zo ongemakkelijk en vaak heb ik het idee dat iedereen me kan ruiken&#33;

ik hoop echt dat iemand me advies kan geven zodat ik er vanaf kom.
alvast heel erg bedankt.....

----------


## Acnaib

ik weet niet of je dat al doet maar als je je van onderen wast, moet je geen zeepproducten gebruiken. Alleen maar water dus en verder niks. Misschien dat dat helpt.

----------


## Gast: GAST

Ja ik heb het ook,, maar het ruikt niet.. ik ben 13,, kan het beteken dat ik ongesteld word?

----------

